# New Custom II



## thoms715 (Dec 16, 2013)

Purchased my first Kimber, a Custom II full size. I know this is the base model but it's a good starting point. I have other makes, Colt, Remington, Ruger, Desert Eagle. Springfield is on my list but I have limited resources. Taking it to the indoor range to day and have high hopes.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

A good starting point....I have the Stainless II and happy with it.


----------



## thoms715 (Dec 16, 2013)

First trip was successful, 25yds and all in the black on a NRA 50 ft slow fire target using common ball ammo. Pumped! Shot ten groups of 5 and only 4 flyers out of the box of 50.


----------



## jeager106 (Sep 27, 2014)

My first Kimber was a CustomII. It was love at first shot.
I sold it for what I gave for it then bought a Kimber L.E.T., then a Pro Carry II, then a s.s. Target II, and an
Eclipse II.
The Eclipse is a fine looking 1911. I shoot the L.E.T. the most but plan on wringing out the Target II
this winter.


----------



## maddog (Dec 10, 2015)

just got a two tone,,,,nice gun


----------

